# General Business Category > Accounting Forum > [Question] Pastel Backup Error ((103)~PVSW~.LOC

## SeanE

Recently our server crashed and we had to get a new one. So, we reinstalled and reregistered all the pastels on the server. I contacted pastel because we where getting the above error and followed their instructions to fix the problem (i.e. changing the user access controls to never and regsvr32 the XCEEDZIP file in the windows systems file). However when we try and backup to a external source (i.e flshdrive) it still gives us the error, its fine if we backup to our c:\\ . Does anyone know how I can fix this. Your help would be greatly appreciated. 

Sean

P.S: Pleasse find attached the printscreen for the error

----------


## talmaf

Hi Sean did you manage to resolve the error? im having the same problem

----------

